# Moving to Ontario (job in Mississauga)



## Torrent1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello everyone

My family moved from Scotland to Kelowna last year and as much as I love the Okanagan our salaries do not allow us to sustain a much-loved way of life here and sadly (even though I guess we are lucky enough to have the option) my husband has been the opportunity to apply for a very good job based in Mississauga.

We have 2 girls aged 7 and 9 and although I am aware that Ontario is very different to BC I wondered if anyone could comment on the closest think to what we have here as I love it so much. I like waterfronts and mature leafy areas. I guess basically I'm looking for what everyone else is ... a safe, low crime, family oriented area where I can bring up the girls away from the main cities but also with excellent facilities with plenty of things for them to get involved in. They are both involved in Kung Fu and are very "arty" and wondered if anyone could recommend any particular nice places to live with no more than an hour's commute to Mississauga. 

I've done a little bit of research on Burlington which looks nice but unfortunately our timescale and work commitments will not allow us the time to come and take a peek first and I don't want to risk moving to an undesirable area only to move the girls from one school to another again. I also appreciate that its a such a broad area to comment on and I'm just looking for a little "heads up" for the moment and any info at all at this stage would be so gratefully appreciated - even if its where to avoid would be a great start. Also, does anyone have any personal experience of their own children in schools in the Burlington area?

I just need a place to make an start - many thanks everyone in advance.

Tracy


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

I live in Cambridge, Ontario which is around 45 mins from Mississauga, in fact it may be less than 45 mins. My six year old, Niven, used to do Taekwon-Do back in Wales so we've been keeping an eye out for martial arts schools and there are several in Cambridge. We only moved here in May 2010 but so far, so good. Clemens Mill school is fantastic. The neighbourhood is safe, clean, very multicultural and very friendly.

We are renting at the mo but we probably won't be able to buy in Cambridge - the proximity to the 401 (access to the Greater Toronto Area) makes it too expensive for us. I guess we will move somewhere nearby but a little further from the GTA, when our lease expires next year. Cambridge is nice, we also like Brantford and we are considering moving there next year. I have family in Kitchener and Waterloo and they are also nice but can be a little hectic on the roads at peak times (The Expressway, Highway 8 and 401 can be a pain).

I hope this helps. Feel free to ask more questions if you wish


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I used to work on the edge of Mississauga/Oakville Just off Erin Mills parkway/QEW.

I lived in Georgetown, a 35 minute drive (down the line roads, not the highways). Georgetown was a bit cheaper than Mississauga/Oakville and has a nice small town atmosphere.


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

Nice thread... expecting more info from landed friends..

Satish


----------



## Torrent1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for response guys. 

JGK: its the small town feeling I'm looking for so I'll do some research on Georgetown as well. My priority is getting the girls into a good school and somewhere reasonably nice and quiet with a decent commute is ideal. 

I'm actually stressing over this as it took 3 and a half years to move to BC and now the possibility of 3 weeks moving across to Ontario  I've never considered Ontario nor do I know anything about it so I appreciate your own experiences and input.

Thanks again.

Tracy


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Georgetown

Actually I have a cousin in Georgetown (as well as 3 cousins in kitchener/ Waterloo). Georgetown is very nice. I guess its more expensive than here in Cambridge but I'm not too sure about real estate prices. It is a very nice area.

My cousin has 5 grandsons who are all in school in Georgetown/ Halton Hills. If you want me to, I can find out more information about the schools. 

Thanks


----------



## Torrent1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Madasaspoon 

I would appreciate any information at all especially since a good school is probably going to be a major factor in where we look to live. I'm checking out the MLS at the moment to get a feel for house prices etc and what I can get for my dollar. Here in Kelowna its really beautiful but the house prices are extortionate. The new HST tax isn't helping either. I'm glad I waited before buying and as much as I want to buy my own home now I guess we'll probably be renting again for another year  <ho hum> back to square one ....

Thanks so much again

Tracy


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Tracy

If I hear of my cousin in Georgetown I will ask her about the schools. I'm a little reluctant to ring her right now as I know she will be extremely busy. Anyway, in just over a week's time we will be with her at her cottage (Muskoka Lakes - stunning!!!) so I will ask her and get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Torrent1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Madasaspoon

Lovely - thanks very much and no worries - I just appreciate any info as and when it comes.

Thanks.

Tracy


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm also intereseted in this topic, as we are still looking too.
Oakville looks nice but doesn't have that small town feeling and neither does Mississauga.
We also looked at Markham, but there are way to many Chinese people, so I guess it would be difficult to get integrated into that community.
So Milton or Georgetown might be a good alternative! 

@Torrent1: take a look at Ontario Elementary school rankings by the Fraser Institute to find out about schools.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd watch out for Milton, In the last census it was "the fastest growing" municipality in Canada. A lost of people reckoned it was growing too fast and the infrastructure was not keeping pace.

However, I know a few of my former colleagues lived there and they really liked it. Could be a long commute though especially using the QEW highway/parking lot.


----------



## Torrent1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all responses guys - its all food for thought 

Tracy


----------



## anotheradventure (Sep 29, 2010)

*Same here!!!!!!*



Torrent1 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My family moved from Scotland to Kelowna last year and as much as I love the Okanagan our salaries do not allow us to sustain a much-loved way of life here and sadly (even though I guess we are lucky enough to have the option) my husband has been the opportunity to apply for a very good job based in Mississauga.
> 
> ...


Hi Tracy
We understand your concerns. We moved to Nova Scotia three years ago and the salaries here are very poor. We are researching Ontario at the moment,possibly Hamilton or surrounding areas around an hour out of Toronto. We have two young children and,like you need a safe,family oriented environment. I'd be grateful for any words of wisdom from expats already living in these areas-the good,the bad and the ugly. Good luck with whatever you choose to do Tracy.


----------



## Torrent1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there

Thanks so much for your post (and everyone else who responded) but I think we are going to stay put here and try and make it work... my husband got too fed up with me pouting at the thought of moving again and the girls have made such good friends here I think its worth being "skint" and seeing them so happy. Time will tell though ... 

Thanks again everyone

Tracy


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Orangeville is nice but more than 1 hour from Mississauga.

I lived in the Heart Lake area of Brampton for 2 years and found it to be a great family-oriented area. Brampton isn't far from Mississauga.


----------

